# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Honda Wander Stand, electric pod, Honda Motor Co., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Honda Motor Co.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honda Wander Walker, Stand will roam around, around, around"

by Brandon Turkus
October 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Honda Wander Stand

Published on Oct 28, 2015

----------

